# A friend of mine is asking for nutritional diet plan



## BenTheBuilder10 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello guys I need a little help. My Friend is working on a tv series and is being asked to go all strong muscles. 

For that, he was asking me about the nutritional diet plan but that I don't know coz I only know about low carbs diets. 

any help that I can get from you people?


----------



## RA0513 (Apr 13, 2017)

Chicken, lean meats, green vegetables, egg whites, fish, peanut butter,WPI, 6 meals a day, 4-6 oz of meat, 1 cup of vegetables each serving, no dairy, 2 cheat Meals, not days per week, this is about what I do and it works for me... I'm putting in about 2700 calories but I'm trying to put on 5-10 more pounds. Again this is something like what I do, may not be for everybody 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

